# Sherwin Williams Paint vs HGTV by SW paint?



## emerreamarra

They are by the same company but the paint in the SW store is more expensive than the HGTV line at Lowe's. I see so many painters buying the SW superpaint from the SW store that runs around $50 a gallon while the HGTV Infinity is around $42 a gallon.

Is the Superpaint better than the HGTV line?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

emerreamarra said:


> They are by the same company but the paint in the SW store is more expensive than the HGTV line at Lowe's.
> I see so many painters buying the SW superpaint from the SW store that runs around $50 a gallon while the HGTV Infinity is around $42 a gallon.
> Is the Superpaint better than the HGTV line?



Are you paying full retail $58.99 for superpaint? If you act fast SW has a 30% off sale OCT 26-Nov1. If you miss this super sale you will have to wait until their next sale Nov2.


----------



## Gymschu

HGTV is ok. I would label it as ProMar 200 in quality which puts it below SuperPaint.


----------



## woodcoyote

Well first off, the contractors you see buying super paint for at $50 or whatever, is probably incorrect pricing. I'm sure they buy it for much less, so that isn't a fair comparison to base it only on price.


I would put a lot of things the store has over the box store SW versions. They aren't bad, get the job done, but not quite the same. Especially when you start getting into the pro industrial line, two completely different animals. 



Super Paint is going to be a better paint than HGTV line. I'd venture to say Super and ProMar 200 are about the same. If you compare it to the HP line, then ProMar would win out as better.


----------



## Woodco

My price for superpaint is 35, and I never use Sherwin, so I've never even haggled about the price.


----------



## Rbriggs82

I get SuperPaint and Cashmere for $32 and I'd much rather use them over any of their HGTV paint lines. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## emerreamarra

How can a contractor get discount? do you need to buy a certain amount of paint before you start to get discount?


----------



## Rbriggs82

No, just go in and tell them you want to setup a contractor account. You'll get a rep assigned to your area you can contact and discuss pricing with.


emerreamarra said:


> How can a contractor get discount? do you need to buy a certain amount of paint before you start to get discount?


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## finishesbykevyn

emerreamarra said:


> How can a contractor get discount? do you need to buy a certain amount of paint before you start to get discount?


Are you actually a painting contractor.?.I'm only asking because that seems like a pretty amateur question..


----------



## Wildbill7145

finishesbykevyn said:


> Are you actually a painting contractor.?.I'm only asking because that seems like a pretty amateur question..


Just getting started out on his own.


----------



## chrisn

Wildbill7145 said:


> Just getting started out on his own.


He needs to go to another paint store:smile:


----------



## PACman

emerreamarra said:


> How can a contractor get discount? do you need to buy a certain amount of paint before you start to get discount?


Come buy from me.


----------



## PACman

According to benchmark testing done by the hillbilly paint lab; SW HGTV "Infinity" paint is a direct Duration re-label. Side by side drawdown, side by side roll out, viscosity test, hide test, pencil hardness, fineness of grind, brush drag, etc., etc., etc. are all 100% identical for these two products. The other SW HGTV product "Showcase" is more than likely the old Classic 99 formulation or close to it. It is has a slightly better hide and is a little less grayed off than Promar 200. I don't have any new stock Classic 99 to test it against but from my memory of how the Classic 99 performed this is what I believe. The exterior SW HGTV products i haven't tested yet.


----------



## emerreamarra

finishesbykevyn said:


> Are you actually a painting contractor.?.I'm only asking because that seems like a pretty amateur question..


I m just getting started.


----------



## LowesOfficial

PACman said:


> according to benchmark testing done by the hillbilly paint lab; SW HGTV "Infinity" paint is a direct Duration re-label. Side by side drawdown, side by side roll out, viscosity test, hide test, pencil hardness, fineness of grind, brush drag, etc, etc, etc are all 100% identical for these two products. The other SW HGTV product "Showcase" is more than likely the old Classic 99 formulation or close to it. It is has a slightly better hide and is a little less grayed off than Promar 200. I don't have any new stock Classic 99 to test it against but from my memory of how the Classic 99 performed this is what i believe. The exterior SW HGTV products i haven't tested yet.


2018 Infinity is actually a direct relabel of Valspar Reserve.


----------



## PACman

LowesOfficial said:


> 2018 Infinity is actually a direct relabel of Valspar Reserve.


It very well could be now. I tested it a couple of years ago before the Valspar buyout. Quite a few SW products will be transitioning to Valspar formulations in the near future because they are cheaper to make.


----------



## PardonMyPainting

PACman said:


> It very well could be now. I tested it a couple of years ago before the Valspar buyout. Quite a few SW products will be transitioning to Valspar formulations in the near future because they are cheaper to make.



Not sure this makes sense, as HGTV Infinity was not released until after SW acquired Valspar . So there would have been no comparison previous to that.


----------



## SWPB

This made me chuckle a bit. Remember back when SW introduced the plastic, square containers for Duration Home and Superpaint? Knowing how they love to cross-fill products, I ran into a Meijer store and saw some Dutch Boy in the same container for about half of the shelf price. Smh. It's rare that I see SW actually make a new product... just relabels mostly.


----------



## PACman

PardonMyPainting said:


> Not sure this makes sense, as HGTV Infinity was not released until after SW acquired Valspar . So there would have been no comparison previous to that.


 No, HGTV/SW was in my local Lowe's almost a year before they bought Valspar. There are posts on PT discussing both HGTV/SW and the Valspar buyout. I'm quite sure there was a considerable amount of time between them. At least in Ohio. The infinity product was released right about the same time as the buyout, actually during the time period the whole thing was being delayed by the feds for their anti-trust investigation. It probably is a Valspar product. I'm sure they were cheating the system a little bit and not thinking the feds might not allow the buyout. It was close, believe me.


----------



## PACman

SWPB said:


> This made me chuckle a bit. Remember back when SW introduced the plastic, square containers for Duration Home and Superpaint? Knowing how they love to cross-fill products, I ran into a Meijer store and saw some Dutch Boy in the same container for about half of the shelf price. Smh. It's rare that I see SW actually make a new product... just relabels mostly.


Why design and engineer a new product when an existing product will work well enough? That isn't how companies like SW make money. Buying out competitors and re-labeling their cheaper products is how SW grew to the company it is today. There never was an actual "core" company called Sherwin Williams. It was just a name given to the company that was created as a name for a succession of buy-outs.


----------



## cnjpainting

Rbriggs82 said:


> I get SuperPaint and Cashmere for $32 and I'd much rather use them over any of their HGTV paint lines.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


The Infinity one coat guaranteed is a far superior product vs super paint & cashmere when applied correctly.

You will seriously save so much labor hours because of the extra solids that allow for 1 coat coverage.


----------



## Rbriggs82

cnjpainting said:


> The Infinity one coat guaranteed is a far superior product vs super paint & cashmere when applied correctly.
> 
> You will seriously save so much labor hours because of the extra solids that allow for 1 coat coverage.


I used infinity eggshell for the first time last week. All the SW and BM stores closed days in advance for hurricane Dorian so my only option was Lowes or Depot. I didn't think it cover much better than SuperPaint or Cashmere and it definitely required a second coat. Granted, I was using an off white going over a beige so it wasn't the easiest color change coverage wise. Plus it stunk to high heaven of ammonia which I didn't like.

I did like that it comes in flat, eggshell, satin and semi-gloss. I wish more paints sold in SW stores would come in eggshell. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PACman

Sherwin Williams is going to announce that they are moving their headquarters out of Cleveland. I bet they're moving to north Carolina somewhere!


----------



## AmoreSun

I came to this thread to figure out what the difference with HGTV Sherwin Williams sold at Lowes and the stand-alone store. From personal experience customer service at Lowes is better than at the SW stores I visited in TX. You cannot purchase paint samples at the SW store. They tell you to go online and order a swatch.

Here is what customer service sent me via eMail:








So, HGTV Infinity is most similar to Duration and HGTV Showcase is most similar to SuperPaint.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc.

AmoreSun said:


> I came to this thread to figure out what the difference with HGTV Sherwin Williams sold at Lowes and the stand-alone store. From personal experience customer service at Lowes is better than at the SW stores I visited in TX. You cannot purchase paint samples at the SW store. They tell you to go online and order a swatch.
> 
> Here is what customer service sent me via eMail:
> View attachment 113720
> 
> So, HGTV Infinity is most similar to Duration and HGTV Showcase is most similar to SuperPaint.


If customer service at Lowes is better than the Sherwin Williams you go to, you might consider switching paint stores. They must be dreadful.


----------

